# English Retrievers Midwest? Brighton Goldens?



## jknox (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi - I am looking to have an English Retriever join our family (our Golden passed a while back and we are ready for another). I am trying to navigate breeders. I don't really want to ship - I'd rather drive (as long as necessary) to pick her up.

Thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## jknox (Jul 25, 2013)

*as a follow up -*

I am happy to travel and make it a weekend "road-trip" to pick her up as well.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

It looks like they may be a puppy broker, based on their puppy contract, and an occassional breeder. 

One of their puppy contract states that they have legally imported the dog, and for an extra $50 they will change the registration over from the orginal Polish owners.:doh:

Use of the term "English Cream", to me, is always a red flag. It is often used by unscrupulous breeders to cash in on a fad and charge more for their puppies, from parents without full clearances. It appears that "Sherry" may not have an elbow clearance and her eye clearance is out of date, although it may be done. Basil's eye clearance appears out of date.

They are charging $2000+ for a puppy. You can do much better, a well bred puppy from parents with all 4 clearances and generations of clearances behind them. I would expect such a puppy would be in the $1200-1500 range.

If you have your heart set on a English type golden, you could also try looking in Ontario Canada. We have plenty of lighter goldens here. You could try looking at Kyon Kennels and Goldnote Goldens websites, as examples. I am not as familiar with American breeders.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I would pass on this one. Actually, I would run. They are not the breeders, they do not know the parents, they are stating that they need to move the puppies quickly so first come first serve. 

As for the clearances, unless you happen to be able to read Polish, these could be clearances or a parking ticket! They refer you to taking your puppy to the doctor, and last I checked, I take mine to the vet.

Last, I dislike having a different price for full registration vs limited - $800!!!! no less, and this is for puppies that they state are from dogs that lack full clearances.


----------



## jknox (Jul 25, 2013)

*Thanks so much*

I appreciate the feedback - I am learning to navigate and decipher breeders websites. So helpful!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you are drawn to the English style, you will want to check out this website English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs. Remember with any breeder it is up to you to verify the core four clearences are in place. In the US that would be:
Hips after 24 months by OFFA or PennHIP
Elbows by OFFA after 24 months
Heart by Cardiologist after 12 months
Eyes by OFFA or CERF every year

Godd luck in your search!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I recommend you spend some time on www.offa.org and read about the health clearances and the health issues. I also recommend going to the GRCA and reading the info on their website. It might seem like it is boring and unrelated to getting a puppy at first but it gives you a basis to evaluate every puppy you might consider purchasing.

Regardless of color, or blocky head, or size - the first issue is the health of the parents, the grandparents, and the great grandparents. A dog that looks just like you want is still a huge disappointment if you end up spending every month at the vet. 

The English Creme has become popular in this country in recent years. I think that it is interesting because I have had a couple of customers from Europe and eastern Europe inquire about a puppy because they are interested in the deep gold color that they cannot find there and because the breeders there are not concerned about doing all of the health clearances. 

Check with your local (closest) Golden Retriever club for members that might have litters. A local obedience club might have serious members who would be able to refer you to a competitor that has an upcoming litter. I would also suggest a local Hunt club but I don't think I have ever seen an English Creme at a hunt event so that would be a long shot.

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Leslie B said:


> Check with your local (closest) Golden Retriever club for members that might have litters. A local obedience club might have serious members who would be able to refer you to a competitor that has an upcoming litter. I would also suggest a local Hunt club but I don't think I have ever seen an English Creme at a hunt event so that would be a long shot.
> 
> Good Luck in your search.


There are a few of us with English style dogs who do hunt tests. My big blonde guy Winter has his CKC and AKC SH, and my Breeze who is half English import breeding is a MH, Elizabeth Howell has put MH titles on her very pale English import and his son, and Susan Lynch's Manny whose pedigree is also heavily English and Scandinavian is a CH/MH/QAA. So we are out there--but yes, not as common to see yet at the hgher levels.

A breeder you might check is Cedar--they tend to work with blended pedigree that have a fairly definite English influence.


----------

